# Conseil avant achat 11 Pro Max



## Val Oche (23 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis équipé d'un 6s plus et je me demandais si ça valait le coup d'en changer vers un modèle plus récent. Je pensais au 11 Pro Max qui en occasion commence à être "abordable" (j'ai bien mis les guillemets, hein).

Si je dois changer, c'est pour résoudre quelques manques :

Premiers ex aequo : la réception et la photo.
La réception. J'habite un coin où la réception n'est pas terrible (frontalier avec la Suisse où leurs émetteurs ont l'air d'interférer avec la France si les rumeurs sont fondées). donc chez moi réception de m..... et à 10m très bonne réception. 
Les photos, je les trouve bof bof surtout dès qu'on sort du portrait de mémé Denise et qu'on s'intéresse plus aux paysages, à la faune, au tourisme etc

A votre avis, sur ces deux points,  entre le 6s et le 11 pro max à t'on eu une vraie révolution où reste t'on que dans de petites améliorations d'un modèle à un autre?
Après je pense que de passer de l'écran d'un 6s à un 11 pro, je pense que niveau confort ça doit être top. Pareil au niveau du son, il me semble qu'il y a eu une véritable innovation là dessus.

Je ne suis pas pressé, j'attends la bonne occasion, donc si par exemple si vous me dites que le 12 pro Max est mille fois supérieur au 11 pro max, je peux attendre qu'il soit "abordable" (j'ai encore mis les guillemets parce que abordable faut pas déconner non plus). Bon j'attendrais pas non plus le 13s pro max truc en occasion qui sera sûrement encore mieux parce que quand même d'ici là, jésus (le nom de mon tel) sera surement décédé. 

Merci par avance pour tout vos avis!


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2021)

Val Oche a dit:


> A votre avis, sur ces deux points,  entre le 6s et le 11 pro max à t'on eu une vraie révolution où reste t'on que dans de petites améliorations d'un modèle à un autre?
> Après je pense que de passer de l'écran d'un 6s à un 11 pro, je pense que niveau confort ça doit être top. Pareil au niveau du son, il me semble qu'il y a eu une véritable innovation là dessus.


Bonjour ,

Sur le 11 Pro Max , vous avez un belle écran , rien avoir avec un 6S
Je suis passé d'un iPhone X à un iPhone 11 Pro Max et je ne regrette pas
Je vais le vendre pour le 13 
J'ai hâte de voir le nouveau


----------



## Sud083 (25 Juin 2021)

J’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max en 64Go et ça n’a rien avoir avec un iPhone 6s 

L’écran OLED magnifique les noirs absolus les contraste
Les performance, le design, les performances photo 

Après la gamme iPhone 13 sera présentée en septembre donc il peut être intéressant d’attendre pour avoir de meilleurs prix comme un iPhone 12 Pro Max au prix de l’iPhone 11 Pro Max [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> J’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max en 64Go et ça n’a rien avoir avec un iPhone 6s
> 
> L’écran OLED magnifique les noirs absolus les contraste
> Les performance, le design, les performances photo
> ...


Je doute que le 12 arrive au prix du 11 en occasion


----------



## Val Oche (25 Juin 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> J’ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max en 64Go et ça n’a rien avoir avec un iPhone 6s
> 
> L’écran OLED magnifique les noirs absolus les contraste
> Les performance, le design, les performances photo
> ...


Ça fait un moment que je réfléchis comme ça aussi. J’attends encore un peu car le prix du x max va baisser si j’attends le 11 et puis finalement quand le 12 sera sorti le 11 sera moins cher et puis tiens dans un an le 13 va sortir donc le 12 sera moins cher….
Bon en même temps ça me fait économiser des sommes folles de réfléchir comme ça 
Sans parler d’écologie ou la planète me remercie. 

Et donc niveau photo avec le 11 max on commence a avoir quelque chose de bien, limite un appareil photo compact standard?


----------



## Sud083 (25 Juin 2021)

Val Oche a dit:


> Ça fait un moment que je réfléchis comme ça aussi. J’attends encore un peu car le prix du x max va baisser si j’attends le 11 et puis finalement quand le 12 sera sorti le 11 sera moins cher et puis tiens dans un an le 13 va sortir donc le 12 sera moins cher….
> Bon en même temps ça me fait économiser des sommes folles de réfléchir comme ça
> Sans parler d’écologie ou la planète me remercie.
> 
> Et donc niveau photo avec le 11 max on commence a avoir quelque chose de bien, limite un appareil photo compact standard?



Bah ce raisonnement c’est aussi en fonction de ton budget et de tes idées écologiste [emoji6]

L’iPhone 11 Pro Max est super en photo, par contre il ne prend pas des photos Raw en natif (J’utilise ProCam 8) alors que l’iPhone 12 Pro et 12 Pro Max sont compatible avec ProRaw 

L’ultra grand angle peut être un peu « leger » suivant les conditions


----------



## Val Oche (25 Juin 2021)

Ok donc une nette différence pour la photo et le 12 pro alors?


----------

